# Got the Chills



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there is something wrong with me? When I listen to the IBS tapes I get to a certain point of relaxation when I start to get the chills. It is very distracting and stops cold (no pun) any relaxing I can do. I have been listening to the tapes while under two or three blankets, and it doesn't seem to make a difference. Any info?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

EmpressOnTheThroneHow long has this been happening? You don't have a cold by any chance do you?There could be a variety of things that could cause the responce, perhaps Mike or Marilyn have some help for you.Circulation is one, a responce from the nervous system trying to relax could be another.This only happen when you listen to the tapes? At no other times?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS when your listening are you laying down or sitting up in bed or in a chair?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry one more PSSHow long have you been listening to the tapes now for?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Empress,This can be a common reaction to complete and utter relaxation - I have had it happen to me as well when I went for some in person group relaxation therapy and everyone was provided with blankets before we started; they told us that we would feel slightly chilled the more relaxed we became, and usually I am warm, but I did get chilled! - As long as this only happens when you listen to your sessions, and isn't an ongoing thing, which would perhaps indicate something else going on, this can be a normal response for some people when they find deep relaxation.Off hand, I would say to keep with the blankets, perhaps a heating pad on low as long as you wake up to turn it off before sleep, and see if that helps. If you ruled out any other possible cause, and this happens only when you listen, then the chills are not harmful. Do you warm up again once you have finished your session?I will ask Mike if he has any suggestions for you also - or you can leave a message on 877-898-2539 and someone will return your call if you feel you need more info.Hope this helps. Take care.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Empress,I have left a message with Mike about this to see if he has anything to add If Mike has more to add, I will post it here.Hope that helps and all the best to you.


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

eric - I have been listening to the tapes for about 9 weeks now, although I took a break when I had recent surgeries and at the holidays so I had to go back for awhile; I am on Session 3. I haven't had a cold in years for some reason. I listen to the tapes in bed with the blankets on, and although I have at times gotten mild chills when sitting still (watching TV for example) I can think of no other time when this happens to the point of distraction. Hopefully Marilyn is right and this is just a relaxation response that means nothing else!cookies4marilyn - thanks for the info. When I wake up I am warm again, I just worry that the distraction is causing me not to get all that I can out of the tapes.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mike's reply regarding this ~A few people do go cold, if it is not anxiety about listening, then it is most probably that she is one of those people who do rest deeply. I see it in the practice sometimes. I would suggest she continues using the blankets, I ask people in my practice to bring their own if they go cold like this. One lady brought a big fleece, that she lay on and wrapped around her, I thought she had brought a sheep in her bag







Perhaps a hot drink before the sesison too, I sometimes give people a hot choccie before the session. Hope this helps ~ Mike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We posted at the same time!Well, I think since Mike mentions that his patients sometimes have this happen, it must be OK regarding getting the benefits of the session anyway. Just bundle up as he says, and I think it will be OK, hope this helps.


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks to both of you and Mike also.


----------

